# Show us your Raleigh?!?



## *Dusty* (9 Sep 2015)

I don't know if Raleigh are still a "thing" or decent brand these days but surely a few people still ride them?

Anyway, if you're proud of your steed and want to show off please leave a piccy here


----------



## matiz (9 Sep 2015)

Bought it off a skint mate a couple of years ago for £30 havnt been brave enough to be seen out on it yet though


----------



## Jayaly (9 Sep 2015)

I would, but since my Raleigh Vixen mountain bike needs repairs that would cost about four times its worth, it is headed for the great cycle shed in the sky as soon as its replacement arrives. To be fair, for an elderly beater bought on ebay for £35, it's done a great job of carrying myself and Smallest Boy around for a year and a half with no trouble, and served as my play pen while I learned to maintain a bike myself. I have no idea whether it came from Raleigh's 'troubled years', but I will remember it fondly.

Oh, what the hell, here it is, outside Sainsburys waiting to take me, Smallest Boy and the shopping home. If it were a dog or a horse, you'd call it honest.


----------



## FrankCrank (9 Sep 2015)

...so here's what I ride when back in the UK, a Raleigh framed, cobbled together 'pub bike'. 






Frame was made in Vietnam, according to the sticker on the BB shell . 

Single speed, plush ride with those Fat Frank tyres,

Looking forward to some rides back there next week when I start a months hols in Reading, my hometown. Soaks up the Kennet and Thames towpaths where I do most of by jaunts, and out to Silchester is another good one :


----------



## AyJay (9 Sep 2015)

Here's mine, new in 2013. I bought it four months ago and love it to bits.......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2015)

I need very little cajoling to post a picture of my Raleigh  so here it is during a ride round the local hills earlier this year:





It's a 1997 Pioneer Jaguar which I bought new in Spring '98 and is currently on its third variation of drivetrain (24 speed with 44-32-22 chainset and 11-30 cassette - no summit is out of reach )


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2015)

Here is my Raleigh Criterium Triathlon 12 which I recently put back together after neglecting it for a number of years after the rear derailleur broke. I recently went for a ride on it with my friends and found it to be fast, light and agile. I am rediscovering the pleasure of cycling on it.


----------



## Wobbly John (9 Sep 2015)

I sold this Raleigh a couple of years ago, but can't resist an opportunity to post pics:








1937 Raleigh Tandem 15L (restored)
I still have a Raleigh Peak MTB - 1994 with XT gears. Bought for £15 from a charity shop.


----------



## Paul139 (15 Sep 2015)

Don`t care if Raleigh are a " Thing " as you put it @*Dusty* But I`m proud of my Airlite 100. Never misses a beat.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Sep 2015)

2014-03-29 17.14.03.jpg



__ MrGrumpy
__ 30 Mar 2014



Raleigh Militis, Full Carbon, Force Groupset





new wheels and longer stem fitted since this was taken over a year ago.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Sep 2015)

Raleigh are coming back into making decent bikes again, after a while of going down-market.

I'll have to look for a newer pic, but this is my Raleigh Criterium. Needed quite a bit of restoration when I got it, and I still have a few issues with it. I love the full chrome forks though 






Since that picture was taken it's gained a much prettier Stronglight chainset, and some silver hand-built wheels which make it look much nicer.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Sep 2015)

Aaah memories..! 

You made me go and look for pictures of my Raleigh... Had to sell it before moving to Belfast... I missed it..


----------



## roadrash (18 Sep 2015)

heres one of my raleighs


----------



## AM1 (9 Oct 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2015)

Here is my first mountain bike I bought in the 90's, my daughter now uses it.


----------



## Dan B (9 Oct 2015)

My Raleigh I-think-its-a-Criterium has its own thread here : https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1980s-raleigh-frame-numbers.177328/

My phone won't let me upload another picture just now, I'll come back and edit it in later when I'm on a real computer


----------



## Qwerty217 (9 Oct 2015)

*Dusty* said:


> I don't know if Raleigh are still a "thing" or decent brand these days but surely a few people still ride them?
> 
> Anyway, if you're proud of your steed and want to show off please leave a piccy here


----------



## Qwerty217 (9 Oct 2015)

Attached my 1976 raleigh record in team raleigh colours bought over the internet and repatriated from a french owner ,used twice on the Eroica and for touring the most comfortable bike i have.


----------



## User32269 (9 Oct 2015)

My Raleigh M-Trax. Winterproof!


----------



## Jamieyorky (10 Oct 2015)

Its a Robin Hood but made by Raleigh, does it count ?


----------



## roadrash (11 Oct 2015)

@Jamieyorky , nice but not too sure about the nose of that saddle though , looks a bit


----------



## raleighnut (11 Oct 2015)

Jamieyorky said:


> Its a Robin Hood but made by Raleigh, does it count ?
> View attachment 106337


Nice


----------



## Jeffhop21 (24 Oct 2015)

My Raleigh Royal 531 such a nice bike to ride


----------



## HB2210 (17 Nov 2015)

Just got my first Raleigh ... Which I had completely stripped and customised for me, going from black red and white to black and gold....Even added two gold butterflies ... One on the forks and one on the rear triangle to represent my dad and my brother who I sadly lost.... Thanks to Millers Cycles in Wishaw for all the hard work ....












This is Walter and I love him


----------



## CrazyBrit97 (8 Dec 2015)

Cleaning up an old 54 Robin Hood, I'm hoping to use it daily


----------



## bigjim (8 Dec 2015)




----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2015)

Nice


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (9 Dec 2015)

Gertie.


----------



## teaboy (9 Dec 2015)

roadrash said:


> @Jamieyorky , nice but not too sure about the nose of that saddle though , looks a bit









roadrash said:


> @Jamieyorky , nice but not too sure about the nose of that saddle though , looks a bit


----------



## teaboy (9 Dec 2015)

teaboy said:


> View attachment 112237
> 
> 
> View attachment 112237


Robin hood british steel of course it counts


----------



## roadrash (9 Dec 2015)

very nice..


----------



## teaboy (9 Dec 2015)

roadrash said:


> very nice..


It was a Chiltern with a mashed wheel brought for a fiver and now its turned into a .........I dont know what would you call it 3 speed tourer?


----------



## Oldfentiger (13 Dec 2015)

Mine's a new one. RX Comp. Bought to serve as a winter bike, and to replace my hybrid for easy offroad stuff all year round.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Dec 2015)

This photo has so far been in Fixed and Titanium threads, so it may as well be here too!


----------



## bonsaibilly (24 Dec 2015)

I'm restoring a 1980s Routier I got from a bloke on here...!

Going for a flat bar motif with silver parts, and something like a 1x8 drivetrain, to be confirmed.


----------



## teaboy (24 Dec 2015)

bonsaibilly said:


> I'm restoring a 1980s Routier I got from a bloke on here...!
> 
> Going for a flat bar motif with silver parts, and something like a 1x8 drivetrain, to be confirmed.
> View attachment 113819


1x8 that is the way to go


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (24 Jan 2016)




----------



## iandg (24 Jan 2016)

A 1978 Team Raleigh still with me but not in Raleigh colours











https://flic.kr/s/aHsjvfh96o

and an old 'Supercourse', renovated (I even sourced original transfers for this one) and now being ridden around Embra by one of my lads






https://flic.kr/s/aHsjCrfiqo


----------



## Aravis (26 Mar 2016)

This has been my primary ride since 2005 when my early 1980s Revell Elite finally rusted into oblivion:






At my (then) age I settled for an aluminium frame because didn't think I'd ever make full use of anything more expensive. Until last year I regarded the bike as adequate, nothing more. A few tweaks, notably the Flying Fortress saddle and a subtle but highly significant change to the gearing, and I found I had my ideal bike and we are very much in love.

That meant he needed a name, of course. On a ride earlier this year he was admired by Kajsa Tylen, no less, and where else would I look for inspiration? With her approval, he is now called "Kaiser".


----------



## Vantage (27 Mar 2016)

Not my first Raleigh, but the first one that was capable of being raced and was many times before some thieving scumbag stole it.
Was also the first bike I bought myself after starting work at 16.
Raleigh M-Trax Ti-1000 1994 ish I think.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2016)

Vantage said:


> Not my first Raleigh, but the first one that was capable of being raced and was many times before some thieving scumbag stole it.
> Was also the first bike I bought myself after starting work at 16.
> Raleigh M-Trax Ti-1000 1994 ish I think.




Well look what I bought from a fellow CC'er back in January.
A Blue Raleigh M-Trax Ti-1000 






And a bargain it was too. Surprisingly lightweight and nimble.


----------



## Alltalk (1 Apr 2016)

Carbon SP Elite full 105

cheers


----------



## contadino (3 May 2016)

1980 RRA.


----------



## further (3 Nov 2016)




----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2016)

further said:


> View attachment 150042


I thought about putting my very similar new handlebars that way up, but relented and fitted them the 'right way' cos of the logo on them,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2016)

My old Dyna-Tech, as previously uploaded in the Titanium thread

Bought back in 1994, from Kendells, in Castleford (owned by one of the best wheel builders around; Gary Proud)
Slightly amended, when it arrived, with 'dress-up' kit - good job too, as it had some damned odd sizes, from the factory
Ritchey stem 120mm (had a 80, or 90mm!!)
Scott 'Drop-Ins' 42cm (had 39cml!)
Ritchey seat-pin
Selle-Italia 'Flite'
Look PP196 (in blue-grey)

Campagnolo Chorus (172.5mm & 52/39) chainset & BB (arrived with 165mm cranks!!!!)
Used as a work-bike, 2010 - 2013, with the addition of Salmon Profil mudguards, & the Looks changed for SPDs
(superceded by the blue Ribble, for work)

All post 2004 pics

It's still hanging in the garage


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2016)

My 50 's Roadster


----------



## Lochen (19 Dec 2016)

Raleigh still a thing? Oh yes! 

Entry level gravel bike. Claris groupset. Carbon fork. Mechanical disc brakes. Alloy smooth welded (mostly) frame.


----------



## Lochen (1 Jan 2017)

And now fully dressed with rack, mudguards, saddle bag of spares and a tube, and a top bar bag. A 60mm stem makes for a comfy steed.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (1 Jan 2017)

odav said:


> My Raleigh M-Trax. Winterproof!
> View attachment 106274


And bombproof too I can confirm.When my Bear Valley was stolen,I bought a 400 and while it was heavy by today's standards,it was a quality frame (Reynolds 501 I think),and rode well.
Went into Dales one day to buy a Helmet and came out with a deposit receipt for a Pro-Flex,so I sold the M Trax.
I reckon it would still be doing me great service though,and by the looks of the newer Raleigh bikes on here they are back making very worthy rides.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Feb 2017)

My 1989 Raleigh Gemini 531 frame, I use it in wet conditions and as a winter bike.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Feb 2017)

1980's Raleigh Merlin. Cleaned up last year. Back in service this summer.













Merlin



__ Nigel-YZ1
__ 8 Feb 2017
__ 1



My Merlin





Edit: I got it for Christmas 1981. Just looked up frame number to remind me.


----------



## User32269 (8 Feb 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> And bombproof too I can confirm.When my Bear Valley was stolen,I bought a 400 and while it was heavy by today's standards,it was a quality frame (Reynolds 501 I think),and rode well.
> Went into Dales one day to buy a Helmet and came out with a deposit receipt for a Pro-Flex,so I sold the M Trax.
> I reckon it would still be doing me great service though,and by the looks of the newer Raleigh bikes on here they are back making very worthy rides.


I've killed my M trax, bent frame and snapped steerer!
Took everything salvageable off and am building up an old Raleigh Pioneer frame as a runaround. 7 gears, using the alivio stuff from dead M trax, got original Pioneer rack and guards from my mate who's just stripped one. Brand new bb in, cables, chain etc. Bits out the shed. Will have cost about £50 when complete.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (9 Feb 2017)

odav said:


> I've killed my M trax, bent frame and snapped steerer!
> Took everything salvageable off and am building up an old Raleigh Pioneer frame as a runaround. 7 gears, using the alivio stuff from dead M trax, got original Pioneer rack and guards from my mate who's just stripped one. Brand new bb in, cables, chain etc. Bits out the shed. Will have cost about £50 when complete.
> View attachment 336814




I'm not going to even ask how you did that.
Mines survived being flipped in the air after a crash ,not a scratch.
The wheels were goosed though.


----------



## User32269 (9 Feb 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I'm not going to even ask how you did that.


I'd like to say was on a knarly technical downhill giving it some rad air man, but the truth is a combination of a vauxhall astra a bollard and some railings!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (9 Feb 2017)

odav said:


> I'd like to say was on a knarly technical downhill giving it some rad air man, but the truth is a combination of a vauxhall astra a bollard and some railings!


Bloody Nora.
I'm definitely not going to ask


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2017)

my latest Raleigh stowaway 1974


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (10 Feb 2017)

I do so wish they still made Dyna Tech MTB's.
Whilst Klein and Joe Breezers were a joy to look at ,I felt the DT's were "get the job done quickly " lovely.


----------



## Vantage (10 Feb 2017)

odav said:


> I'd like to say was on a knarly technical downhill giving it some rad air man, but the truth is a combination of a vauxhall astra a bollard and some railings!


----------



## User32269 (13 Feb 2017)

Got the old Pioneer up and running. Used an old a head converter and single alloy crank from the shed, alivio rd from dead m-trax, original wheels and tyres. Got Pioneer rack from my mate, who also donated his old bar, grips and bar ends to the cause. 
Had to buy new cables, brake blocks and put in new cartridge bb. Ideally needs new seat post, wheels and tyres.




Can't imagine any bike thief bothering to even get the bolt cutters out the rucksack for it, even if they did, it weighs more than my house!
But for some strange reason I quite like it.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Feb 2017)

odav said:


> Got the old Pioneer up and running. Used an old a head converter and single alloy crank from the shed, alivio rd from dead m-trax, original wheels and tyres. Got Pioneer rack from my mate, who also donated his old bar, grips and bar ends to the cause.
> Had to buy new cables, brake blocks and put in new cartridge bb. Ideally needs new seat post, wheels and tyres.
> View attachment 337437
> 
> ...



For reasons not strange I like it too .
Looks a very solid well built bike,and I'm intrigued to know what the tyres are ?


----------



## User32269 (13 Feb 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> For reasons not strange I like it too .
> Looks a very solid well built bike,and I'm intrigued to know what the tyres are ?


Cheers. 700 x 35Cheng Shin Tires. Taiwans finest. Sidewalls not perished so they stay put.


----------



## bonsaibilly (16 Feb 2017)

My restored and modified 80s Routier this morning on a works trip to Exeter


----------



## User32269 (17 Feb 2017)

Took the Pioneer rat bike out for a little test ride with my son. Doesn't look much, but it rides nicely, smooth & quiet.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (17 Feb 2017)

odav said:


> View attachment 338329
> 
> Took the Pioneer rat bike out for a little test ride with my son. Doesn't look much, but it rides nicely, smooth & quiet.


And that's all that matters really.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Feb 2017)

I've got my Criterium back on the road 





It's been out of action since October 2015 when I managed to detach the rear dropout from the chainstay on an audax, but after having the frame welded back together it's back in service and feels as nice as ever. I have replacement decals for it but they are waiting until I've decided about getting it powder coated.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Feb 2017)

mcshroom said:


> I've got my Criterium back on the road
> View attachment 339159
> 
> 
> It's been out of action since October 2015 when I managed to detach the rear dropout from the chainstay on an audax, but after having the frame welded back together it's back in service and feels as nice as ever. I have replacement decals for it but they are waiting until I've decided about getting it powder coated.


Looking good shroom,blue would set off those mudguards,fork and stem nicely


----------



## Lostmiles (9 Mar 2017)

A rare shot of the "speed" machine. This was day one of JOG to Drumnadrochit via Bettyhill and Lairg 2011. A great start.
We walked the canal to Fort William from there.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Apr 2017)

mcshroom said:


> I've got my Criterium back on the road
> View attachment 339159
> 
> 
> It's been out of action since October 2015 when I managed to detach the rear dropout from the chainstay on an audax, but after having the frame welded back together it's back in service and feels as nice as ever. I have replacement decals for it but they are waiting until I've decided about getting it powder coated.


Unfortunately that only lasted a short time before the welded drop out failed again. So now I have a new(er) Raleigh Criterium 12 frame for it: -


----------



## mcshroom (30 Apr 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Looking good shroom,blue would set off those mudguards,fork and stem nicely


I accidentally ended up doing just that


----------



## robsa (2 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> my latest Raleigh stowaway 1974
> View attachment 336863
> [/QUOTE
> Ive just bought one of these at carboot for a fiver.


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2017)

yeah I commented on it yesterday , looks very nice, I suggested taking a look at the Raleigh twenty site, I thought I found them cheap enough but don't think I will beat a fiver, here is another of mine ,



mrs roadrash says I have an addiction problem


----------



## Salar (6 May 2017)

Raleigh Routier(recently departed) and Pioneer.


----------



## Cycleops (6 May 2017)

Strange isn't it? I don't think there's going to be any of us on here discussing what 3k carbon road bikes to buy on another thread. I wonder why?

In fact I was reading that thread and someone posted a video of carbon frame being sliced in half. Seems they're not so sh*t hot after all. Steel is real!

#mcshrooms failure not withstanding.


----------



## gbb (6 May 2017)

My, believe it or not, first ever new bike at the age of around 42 I think.




Raleigh Chimera, Sora 8 speed, the bike was blinding, I did thousands of trouble free miles on it, rock solid wheels, a bit unforgiving on rough surfaces but it was one of my favourites simply because it saw me through my first forays into serious cycling and many miles of commuting. 

I miss that one.


----------



## arch684 (6 May 2017)

I have had this medale since 1983


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

arch684 said:


> I have had this medale since 1983
> View attachment 351144


----------



## Cycleops (7 May 2017)

arch684 said:


> I have had this medale since 1983
> View attachment 351144


And you've still got the 'suicide levers'. Well done.


----------



## mcshroom (7 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Strange isn't it? I don't think there's going to be any of us on here discussing what 3k carbon road bikes to buy on another thread. I wonder why?
> 
> In fact I was reading that thread and someone posted a video of carbon frame being sliced in half. Seems they're not so sh*t hot after all. Steel is real!
> 
> #mcshrooms failure not withstanding.



To be fair my red Criterium could be fixed. It would just need new drop outs brazing in, but the cost isn't really worth it for a 501 frame.


----------



## Salar (7 May 2017)

It was way back in '75 I think. I was saving up to get married. I'd saved enough to buy an engagement ring.

But I needed to get to work . 
It was ring vs new bike, no doubt you've guessed which won.

A violet Raleigh Flyer, nothing special,only 5 speed, a strange mix of good and bad parts. I went everywhere on that bike, work fishing, charity rides etc.

When the mountain bike craze hit and we moved house the poor Raleigh was a bit tired and during the clean up it ended up at the local recycling tip.

I still keep a look out on Ebay for a violet Flyer. If you ever see one, let me know!


----------



## Cycleops (7 May 2017)

Whatever happened to large flange hubs? Back then they were as necessary as those flares and wide belts.


----------



## Salar (7 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Whatever happened to large flange hubs? Back then they were as necessary as those flares and wide belts.



And.....What's that under his right armpit, ???


----------



## arch684 (7 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> And you've still got the 'suicide levers'. Well done.


Yes and i still use them but only to reduce speed never to stop


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

arch684 said:


> Yes and i still use them but only to reduce speed never to stop


Ditto on this Equipe,


----------



## Salar (7 May 2017)

An on my old Courier.


----------



## Cycleops (7 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ditto on this Equipe,
> 
> View attachment 351253


Very nice, like the colour coded pedals.
You could get a small pig in that saddle bag!


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice, like the colour coded pedals.
> You could get a small pig in that saddle bag!


That's with the 'extension flap' in the folded position too.


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

It folds out to give a lot more space


----------



## contadino (7 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Whatever happened to large flange hubs? Back then they were as necessary as those flares and wide belts.



I put a bid in on a pair last night. The sort of bid the wife would throttle me for. Thankfully someone (probably single) outbid me this morning.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (9 May 2017)

Mustang now with drops. Heavy bike but so much fun to ride!


----------



## brucers (9 May 2017)

My 90's Dune Dancer, £22 off Ebay, changed some parts to give it a sort of cruiser look.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2017)

Looking back at this thread, my Raleigh has had a few alterations since the last pic I posted:





The main change is the stem and handlebar, giving a lower, more sporty riding position which coincidentally happens to be more comfortable on a long ride. The B17 saddle has been replaced by a narrower Team Pro and the big chrome bell has been changed for a smaller Lion brass one mounted on the stem. Finally, as an experiment I've changed the grip shifters for some good quality old-school thumb shifters which I'm liking a lot.


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Looking back at this thread, my Raleigh has had a few alterations since the last pic I posted:
> 
> View attachment 352297
> 
> The main change is the stem and handlebar, giving a lower, more sporty riding position which coincidentally happens to be more comfortable on a long ride. The B17 saddle has been replaced by a narrower Team Pro and the big chrome bell has been changed for a smaller Lion brass one mounted on the stem. Finally, as an experiment I've changed the grip shifters for some good quality old-school thumb shifters which I'm liking a lot.


Nice.  If I hadn't had the Ridgeback (which looks very similar) for years I'd build a Raleigh like that up.


----------



## Carper301 (29 May 2017)

New to the world of old raleigh bikes.....new to the world of bikes to be honest just picked up an old 74 shopper of ebay and turned my hand to tidying it up. Also got a bsa twenty to tidy up for the missus.
Before


After


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2017)

My 531c Raleigh Road Ace, nowhere near standard but I built it up from a frame I was given (by Simon at Cyclemagic) I dragged it out of the shed for something else and took a few pics before it went back in.









Note proper riveted headbadge,

It also has a rather tasty Brooks on it.






2004 Brooks Swallow Limited Edition Titanium, one of 999 ever made (and with a certificate of authenticity)


----------



## Dan B (1 Feb 2018)

I was looking for the "bike in a kitchen" thread but found this one first. Head badge says it's a Raleigh, model name I don't know, today added new 25mm tyres in red and gave the mudguards the first clean they've had in a very long time

It's definitely ... red. Needs new bar tape, I know. It's in the cupboard waiting for a tuit


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2018)

My 1971 Raleigh Twenty. One of the Dublin built models, it has been in the family since new - passed around various older cousins and siblings until it came to me. I rode it a lot in my early teens and then it sat languishing in the coal shed at home until I gave it a re-paint and a little spruce up about ten years ago.




https://flic.kr/p/8Z9jEE



My slightly tatty but completely original 1958 Trent Sport with 4 speed Cyclo gearing


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2018)

My m trax ti2000 






@tyred I like the old original Trent sport.


----------



## tyred (12 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @tyred I like the old original Trent sport.



Thank you. It's actually one of my favourite bikes to ride but the gearing is crazy with a 48 chainring and 14-16-18-20 block which isn't ideal where I live. If it wasn't so original I'd stick a Sturmey in it.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2018)

tyred said:


> Thank you. It's actually one of my favourite bikes to ride but the gearing is crazy with a 48 chainring and 14-16-18-20 block which isn't ideal where I live. If it wasn't so original I'd stick a Sturmey in it.



Have a look at mine My 50's Raleigh Roadster


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Mar 2018)

My latest secondhand bargain, and I'm well pleased with it. In a moment of complete financial abandon, I splashed out £20 on this rather unusual 1988/89 vintage Gemini 18, Raleigh's earliest attempt at producing a Hybrid model and clearly the ancestor of the Pioneer range . It was pretty grubby as acquired, so I took it to work and gave it a clean up.








Despite it's age, I don't think it's had a lot of use. It certainly hasn't had a hard life. Both the tyres appear to still be original, the stem wasn't seized in the headset, and when I loosened the nice light alloy seatpost, not only did it slide out freely but it still had a load of fresh looking grease smeared on it - which I assume was applied at the Factory!
Couldn't resist giving it a try so I did a few low-speed circuits of the private road that runs round the site. Front brake is slack, and the front mech also needs a tweak, but the rear gears all engage fine. My first impression is what a nice bike! The Reynolds 531 frame is so light and feels really stable yet responsive to ride. It's many years since I've ridden a 531 bike and I'd half forgotten just how nice they are compared to a cheaper and much heavier high tensile frame. Worth every penny I paid for it and a lot more besides.


----------



## roadrash (11 Mar 2018)

Bargain


----------



## mcshroom (11 Mar 2018)

Dan B said:


> I was looking for the "bike in a kitchen" thread but found this one first. Head badge says it's a Raleigh, model name I don't know, today added new 25mm tyres in red and gave the mudguards the first clean they've had in a very long time
> 
> It's definitely ... red. Needs new bar tape, I know. It's in the cupboard waiting for a tuit
> View attachment 394076


If that's a 501 sticker on the downtube, then it looks a lot like my old Raleigh Criterium: -





If it is then you are looking at around 1985 build date


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> My latest secondhand bargain, and I'm well pleased with it. In a moment of complete financial abandon, I splashed out £20 on this rather unusual 1988/89 vintage Gemini 18, Raleigh's earliest attempt at producing a Hybrid model and clearly the ancestor of the Pioneer range . It was pretty grubby as acquired, so I took it to work and gave it a clean up.
> View attachment 399480
> View attachment 399481
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Very nice



I'm certainly very pleased with it. Both me and the seller were equally surprised it didn't attract more interest. It seems most people these days would rather buy a brand new cheapo Far-East import than a quality secondhand British bike. Their loss, my gain! I've got a lot of respect for the Raleighs built back in the 80s and 90's, you can expect these sort of bikes to last a lifetime if treated properly. Frame size is somewhat unusual at 22 1/2" but it fits fine - albeit the seatpost is right on the safety limit line as I've got long legs. I might swap it for the steel one on my Pioneer Trail, which is marginally longer but doesn't need to be as long as the frame on that is 23 1/2" New Schwalbes are on the "things to do" list to keep the p*ncture fairy away, as this is the sort of bike I'll ride further afield than just a couple of miles - so I don't want any nasty surprises..


----------



## Dan B (12 Mar 2018)

mcshroom said:


> If that's a 501 sticker on the downtube, then it looks a lot like my old Raleigh Criterium: -
> View attachment 399487
> 
> 
> If it is then you are looking at around 1985 build date


It is and it does, and Criterium is my working hypothesis. Where is the frame number on yours? Mine is either hidden or it's only five digits long - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1980s-raleigh-frame-numbers.177328/


----------



## mcshroom (7 Apr 2018)

Dan B said:


> It is and it does, and Criterium is my working hypothesis. Where is the frame number on yours? Mine is either hidden or it's only five digits long - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1980s-raleigh-frame-numbers.177328/


Sorry, the frame for that bike is broken and in the loft so I've only just had a chance to look. My number is stamped down the back of the seat tube, starting just below where the seat post fits. It's a mixture of letters and numbers.


----------



## tyred (17 Apr 2018)

My "new" Raleigh out on a test ride. This was vandalised and left chained up outside my local library all winter so I asked if I could remove it for them. Nothing special on paper but it rides fantastic and will soon be re-homed to a friend although I am starting to think of excuses why I should keep it myself...













It has reminded me that I have a gent's Raleigh Pioneer frame I bought of Ebay a few years ago for 99p lying in the garage at home. I feel it's time it was built up, although it is different - being 501 and lugged.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> My "new" Raleigh out on a test ride. This was vandalised and left chained up outside my local library all winter so I asked if I could remove it for them. Nothing special on paper but it rides fantastic and will soon be re-homed to a friend although I am starting to think of excuses why I should keep it myself...
> 
> It has reminded me that I have a gent's Raleigh Pioneer frame I bought of Ebay a few years ago for 99p lying in the garage at home. I feel it's time it was built up, although it is different - being 501 and lugged.



Looks like a decent machine if you don't object to riding a Ladies frame. I'd say a Pioneer Jaguar, from the fact it's cro-moly.

I own a '95 Pioneer Trail 18 with a lugged 501 frame, and that was the last year in which Raleigh built brazed & lugged frames at Nottingham. The 4130 cro-moly material of your Ladies Pioneer is a close relation of Reynolds 501, but formulated to be weldable when used in lugless construction, so yours is 1996 vintage or younger. I'd quite like to build up a 501 Pioneer frame into an old-school lightweight clubman's weekend type bike with a SA 3-speed on the back rather than derailleurs. I've got a spare frame I could use, but it's only 18-23 Hi-Tensile though, not 501. I'll definitely do it if a 23" 501 frame turns up cheap.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

My Equipe begins it's change into 'light' overnight/weekend tourer,









Next jobs are fit the slightly used Ultegra triple I've got in the shed and swap the 105 rear derailleur for the GS version that's on the 'Road Ace' (The bike that once had the triple crank fitted) Then the 'suicide' levers have to go (my tent straps to the handlebars so they're in the way) I may go for new levers though instead of just removing the extensions but then I'd have to re-tape the handlebars.


----------



## tyred (19 Apr 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Looks like a decent machine if you don't object to riding a Ladies frame. I'd say a Pioneer Jaguar, from the fact it's cro-moly.
> 
> I own a '95 Pioneer Trail 18 with a lugged 501 frame, and that was the last year in which Raleigh built brazed & lugged frames at Nottingham. The 4130 cro-moly material of your Ladies Pioneer is a close relation of Reynolds 501, but formulated to be weldable when used in lugless construction, so yours is 1996 vintage or younger. I'd quite like to build up a 501 Pioneer frame into an old-school lightweight clubman's weekend type bike with a SA 3-speed on the back rather than derailleurs. I've got a spare frame I could use, but it's only 18-23 Hi-Tensile though, not 501. I'll definitely do it if a 23" 501 frame turns up cheap.



It is a Pioneer Jaguar and I would be happy to ride this although I'd have to change the bars as those are horrible - too wide, too straight and with the rise in them, I can't trim them down to a more sensible width like I did on my MTB.

It's definitely a fine a great bike to ride by any standards, the only slightly irritating thing about it is the vertical dropouts as it means a Sturmey conversion can't be done on it, or at least not easily.

My lugged 501 Pioneer does have horizontal dropouts so will likely receive a Sturmey when I build it up.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (20 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> It is a Pioneer Jaguar and I would be happy to ride this although I'd have to change the bars as those are horrible - too wide, too straight and with the rise in them, I can't trim them down to a more sensible width like I did on my MTB.
> My lugged 501 Pioneer does have horizontal dropouts so will likely receive a Sturmey when I build it up.



The bars on your Ladies Pioneer look the same type as fitted to my Raleigh Gemini, which I agree are overly wide at 24 1/2"! My Pioneer Trail has MTB-style bars which are 22 1/2" wide, and to me, are about the optimum width for a rider my size. I wouldn't want to cut any of my bars down as much as you have done on your old Townsend, but some measuring suggests that my Gemini bars would accept a 3/4" trim off either side, taking them down to 23". If you think any of these old hybrid bars are wide, you should see the silly 30"+ ones being supplied on some modern suspension MTB's. I'd have a job to get those through my front door!

When you build up your 501 Pioneer frame, do you intend to leave it flat bar or convert to drops? I'm thinking drop bars on a light 501 frame with comfortable geometry and a low-maintenance SA 3-speed hub with a gradient-friendly 20T rear cog should result in a very nice, hassle-free bike for relaxed leisure rides.


----------



## tyred (20 Apr 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The bars on your Ladies Pioneer look the same type as fitted to my Raleigh Gemini, which I agree are overly wide at 24 1/2"! My Pioneer Trail has MTB-style bars which are 22 1/2" wide, and to me, are about the optimum width for a rider my size. I wouldn't want to cut any of my bars down as much as you have done on your old Townsend, but some measuring suggests that my Gemini bars would accept a 3/4" trim off either side, taking them down to 23". If you think any of these old hybrid bars are wide, you should see the silly 30"+ ones being supplied on some modern suspension MTB's. I'd have a job to get those through my front door!
> 
> When you build up your 501 Pioneer frame, do you intend to leave it flat bar or convert to drops? I'm thinking drop bars on a light 501 frame with comfortable geometry and a low-maintenance SA 3-speed hub with a gradient-friendly 20T rear cog should result in a very nice, hassle-free bike for relaxed leisure rides.



I've just measured the bars and they are indeed an absurd 24 2/2" which just feels far too wide for me.

For the Townsend, I didn't measure but just stood over the bike and marked what felt right and then employed the hacksaw. I did no measurements at the time beyond ensuring I cut both sides equally. I've just measured them them now and it is 20 1/4" which feels perfect to me. I'm used with narrower drops on old road bikes and I find it more comfortable like that.

I think I'll keep the flat bars and bar ends on my 501, or possibly a set of alloy North Road bars. I love vintage roadsters and I've often felt like building a lighter, faster one to my own spec so this is quite a good base I think. I also have a spare Kalkhoff frame I had considered using for this purpose.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (21 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> I think I'll keep the flat bars and bar ends on my 501, or possibly a set of alloy North Road bars. I love vintage roadsters and I've often felt like building a lighter, faster one to my own spec so this is quite a good base I think.



I too like the upright riding position and low-hassle mechanicals that you get with 3-speeds. Mine is a Puch Elegance, bought new around 1985. It was a toss-up between that or a Raleigh light roadster equivalent, the Puch only won because a local-ish bike shop had them on sale. Good solid dependable bike but with a plain steel frame, steel wheels, mudguards & cranks, and a rear rack - a lightweight it isn't. Having ridden Reynolds framed alloy-wheel 18-speed hybrids that must be 6 or 7 pounds lighter than the Puch, the idea of a lightweight hub-gear bike with no derailleur mechs to get bent and vastly longer chain life has a lot of appeal to me.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I too like the upright riding position and low-hassle mechanicals that you get with 3-speeds. Mine is a Puch Elegance, bought new around 1985. It was a toss-up between that or a Raleigh light roadster equivalent, the Puch only won because a local-ish bike shop had them on sale. Good solid dependable bike but with a plain steel frame, steel wheels, mudguards & cranks, and a rear rack - a lightweight it isn't. Having ridden Reynolds framed alloy-wheel 18-speed hybrids that must be 6 or 7 pounds lighter than the Puch, the idea of a lightweight hub-gear bike with no derailleur mechs to get bent and vastly longer chain life has a lot of appeal to me.








Raleigh city with the 26" steel rims binned and 700c aluminium ones laced on, also crank swapped for an ally one. likewise handlebars and brake calipers.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Raleigh city with the 26" steel rims binned and 700c aluminium ones laced on, also crank swapped for an ally one. likewise handlebars and brake calipers.



That's nice, I like the overall effect. I'd have to fit some lightweight mudguards though. How did you get around the issue of the braking when swapping rim sizes? It's compatibility issues with things like brakes that make me think a quality 700c hybrid frame is a better starting point than a 26" roadster, since most 700c wheels are alloy plus you get a good choice of tyres - including puncture-resistant ones which are high up the list when I think about what I want from a bike..


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's nice, I like the overall effect. I'd have to fit some lightweight mudguards though. How did you get around the issue of the braking when swapping rim sizes? It's compatibility issues with things like brakes that make me think a quality 700c hybrid frame is a better starting point than a 26" roadster, since most 700c wheels are alloy plus you get a good choice of tyres - including puncture-resistant ones which are high up the list when I think about what I want from a bike..


The original brakes were bent forged Steel ones and very long drop to cope with the mudguards and the 26 x 1 3/8th" tyres so more decorative then functional (and they weren't very attractive either) The ones fitted now are Aluminium Weinmann, a 500 on the front and an 'Alpha' on the back, I've been toying with the idea of mudguards on it but if I'm riding in the rain I wear wet weather gear. The other thing with that bike is it is now a tad 'over-geared' due to the bigger wheels and a 48 tooth crank (up from 46) so is restricted more to the ridge I live on top of, if I go into town I can't get back up the hill so I just use it for nipping to the (local) shops however I may fit a 24tooth rear sprocket (I'd acquired the bike prior to breaking my femur and the plan/purchases had already been made) to replace the 22 on there at the moment.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 May 2018)

My clear favourite bike out of my little "fleet", all steel and mostly from the 80's & 90's:- a 1995 Pioneer Trail 18 with a lugged & brazed 23 1/2" Reynolds 501 frame (most Pioneer models were 18-23 Hi-tensile). Bought untested out of a junkpile of old bikes a charity had had donated to them. Has needed a bit of attention to the wheels, brakes & gears but all sorted and it rides really nice. Did about 5 miles this morning after repair & adjustments and it rode so well I went out again this evening when the sun wasn't so strong and did another 12 miles for good measure.








I'm now thinking of upgrading my pub bike from an old skip rescue MTB to a 6-speed beater Pioneer, using a ladies one as a mechanical donor and swapping the parts on to an early 18-23 steel mens frame that came with it.


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> My clear favourite bike out of my little "fleet", all steel and mostly from the 80's & 90's:- a 1995 Pioneer Trail 18 with a lugged & brazed 23 1/2" Reynolds 501 frame (most Pioneer models were 18-23 Hi-tensile). Bought untested out of a junkpile of old bikes a charity had had donated to them. Has needed a bit of attention to the wheels, brakes & gears but all sorted and it rides really nice. Did about 5 miles this morning after repair & adjustments and it rode so well I went out again this evening when the sun wasn't so strong and did another 12 miles for good measure.
> View attachment 407934
> View attachment 407935
> 
> ...


I'll bet you can't tell the difference between a 'high tensile' frame and a CrMo one when riding em. 3 of mine are 'basic' high tensile frames and they ride lovely, the 531c framed 'Road Ace' is just lighter.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'll bet you can't tell the difference between a 'high tensile' frame and a CrMo one when riding em. 3 of mine are 'basic' high tensile frames and they ride lovely, the 531c framed 'Road Ace' is just lighter.



I think frame geometry and the choice of other parts fitted plays by far the biggest part in how a bike feels when ridden. When I get around to cobbling together a hack Pioneer that I'm willing to risk leaving in dodgy locations, it will make an interesting comparison to my Trail 18. The donor ladies one has steel rims though, so combined with the 18-23 gents frame I expect it to be noticeably heavier. The frame size and geometry (73 deg parallel on the Pioneer) will be identical though.
I do think material plays some part in "feel" , aside from weight. My other old Raleigh hybrid is a Gemini 18, which is 531 (ST?), and that does ride slightly differently to my Pioneer, and is noticeably lighter than the 501 frame. However, it's also 22 1/2" rather than 23 1/2", so some of the perceived difference *could* be down to the smaller frame, possibly the wheelbase is slightly shorter, and the Top Tube is definitely a little shorter as I've measured both. The Gemini geometry is merely quoted as "touring", which, looking at the catalogue, may mean 72 degree. They don't state the actual numbers. Most bike comparisons have an element of comparing apples with pears, or at least different varieties of apples, since two different bikes are rarely absolutely identical in all but frame material.


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2018)

It is amazing how different a bike can feel after fitting a decent a set of alloy wheels .


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2018)

I think the frame 'geometry' plays a more important role, 30 odd years ago when I only had 1 bike (Carlton Clubman) I found I had a puncture one morning and cos I was running a touch late I borrowed my ex's Peugeot to get to work. It was horrible, twitchy and seemed slow despite it being a 531 frame. I don't think it was down to it being a different wheelbase either as I now own a Reynolds 653 'TT' bike that is really short but rides lovely and is very 'stable',







A lot of people have said "Cor that's short' as it really is noticeably different to most bikes to the eye.

Oh and BTW the 'extender' on the handlebars is for a lamp set as I tended to ride it in the dark (after work) and it is a very 'fast' bike and I like to see where I'm going at the speed I was capable of doing on it.
Also I have no idea who made it as it had no decals/badges on it when I got the frame and it doesn't have a frame number or anything anywhere.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'll bet you can't tell the difference between a 'high tensile' frame and a CrMo one when riding em. 3 of mine are 'basic' high tensile frames and they ride lovely, the 531c framed 'Road Ace' is just lighter.


Have always passed on "high tensile" frames when scouting for old bikes raleighnut but I respect/value your opinion.
Is there no practical difference at all between the materials? What sort of tubing/metal would you turn your nose up at?


----------



## Blue Hills (7 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I don't think it was down to it being a different wheelbase either as I now own a Reynolds 653 'TT' bike that is really short but rides lovely and is very 'stable',
> 
> View attachment 407995
> 
> ...



Nice bike. Odd that something made out of Reynolds 653 has no maker marks?


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Have always passed on "high tensile" frames when scouting for old bikes raleighnut but I respect/value your opinion.
> Is there no practical difference at all between the materials? What sort of tubing/metal would you turn your nose up at?


I'm not keen on my Aluminium framed bike and I wouldn't give tuppence for anything made of carbon. 

As for different steel alloys the main difference is the stronger steel tubing can be drawn thinner and still have the same strength although some tubing can have problems with heat.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'm not keen on my Aluminium framed bike and I wouldn't give tuppence for anything made of carbon.





Can't argue with you on that.


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Nice bike. Odd that something made out of Reynolds 653 has no maker marks?


It probably had decals on when new, it is certainly built to a very high standard of craftsmanship, little details like the guide tube brazed into the top tube for the brake cable, the drain holes in the bottom bracket and the 'set in' seatstays.






Nice lugs too.

EDIT - plus a very nice rear brake bridge.


----------



## brucers (29 May 2018)

Raleigh Alu Max II, 1995. Never come across the anodized brakes before, remind me of the surface of china cups!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2018)

This is my latest Raleigh . It is a Granada with Reynolds 531 butted tubes . I borrowed some wheels off another bike so that I could give it a test ride . It rides really well despite being heavier than my other bikes .


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> This is my latest Raleigh . It is a Granada with Reynolds 531 butted tubes . I borrowed some wheels off another bike so that I could give it a test ride . It rides really well despite being heavier than my other bikes .
> View attachment 418331


Very nice.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Very nice.


I'm a sucker for pretty colours .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2018)

I thought I would put my Granada 531 up against my Criterium 501 .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would put my Granada 531 up against my Criterium 501 .
> View attachment 418657



little and large


----------



## wheresthetorch (3 Aug 2018)

My restored Raleigh Equipe, looking glamorous in the evening sun.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Aug 2018)

I do like a proper Raleigh, since I've ridden them from an early age. "Proper" to me means a Nottingham-built one, especially if it has a brazed Reynolds frame, so when this '91 model 501 Highlander came up at a too good to refuse price I had to indulge......









Initially thought it was a 23" with a "nutcracker" crossbar on account of the tall head tube, but it turned out to be a 21" sloper! Somewhat well-used and neglected, it needed some TLC to make it useable. I've been doing a lot of miles on this lately, my Pioneer hasn't even been out for over 3 weeks. The knobblys make it fairly hard work and pretty slow, so two hours/18 miles riding is like doing 25+ miles on the Pioneer, but it's fun on gravel and dirt and the frame has got good standover clearance. Very long reach though, long TT frame combined with a long stem. Saving grace is the tall HT means you can set the bars high enough to make the riding position fairly upright. BB has too much play, so a stripdown and regrease is next on the list to do. Not too enamoured with the 90s multi-colour livery, and the chainstay is rusty, so it really needs painting but I'm going to use as-is until I wear out the old tyres it came on, then take it apart completely and paint it a traditional single colour.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Aug 2018)

Make em jealous, sneer, weep, as is their wont, skipdiver, how much did you get it for?

All the best.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Aug 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Make em jealous, sneer, weep, as is their wont, skipdiver, how much did you get it for?.



Bike itself was £15, plus I've also spent a fiver on top sorting it out, so it owes me £20 in total. Not exactly extravagant for a 501 frame with 200GS mechanicals. Gearchange and indexing is silky smooth. 26" steel rigids seem to be out of favour these days, some don't attract a single bid even at a low start price. No-one else bid on mine. I won't own any other type of MTB personally. Simple, bomb-proof, no suspension to wear out, cost peanuts to run.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Aug 2018)

Must admit have been wondering whether to get one myself, and have let several go, but probably shouldn't. Already lots of bikes and I already have a 26 inch wheel bike - Ridgeback Expedition.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Aug 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Must admit have been wondering whether to get one myself, and have let several go, but probably shouldn't. .



I started messing around with two cheapo hack MTB's that were pulled out of the bin jobs, and although fitted with budget mechanicals they serve a purpose, principally that of being utility transport not worth stealing so can be safely left in high risk locations. 
I've since given some more thought to the types of rides I do and the optimum sort of bikes. For decent road surfaces, my Pioneer or Gemini hybrids with 700c wheels are the obvious choice as they go faster for less effort.. However, I sometimes ride on some pretty terrible tarmac which is still unpleasantly jarring on 700c's even with 35mm tyres, plus I like riding gravel/dirt tracks where a 26" will turn that bit easier than a 700c.
Bad potholed tarmac calls for a sturdy wheel with enough air volume in the tyres to be comfortable, but it needs to be easy-rolling and not too draggy. Basically an MTB without the MTB knobbly tyres.
Gravel and dirt needs a sturdy wheel fitted with a tyre that offers decent traction, even if at the expense of some extra drag.
A few months ago, I got, essentially FOC, a slightly scruffy '91 Raleigh 21 speed MTB with 501 frame but in the biggest 23" frame size made, not ideal for off-road in case you come a cropper on the crossbar. I've swapped the MTB knobblys for Delta Cruiser+ and the dragginess has gone, but the comfort of high volume MTB tyres remains. It laughs at potholes.
The Highlander pictured is also a '91, 21 speed, very similar in mechanical spec to the other Raleigh but a smaller 21" frame, so better suited to off road use with knobbly tyres.
Now I suppose I could make do with one MTB frame and just swap wheelsets from road to knobbly as needed, but that means faffing around, and if I can pick up a fully functional bike for £20 then I might as well keep a dedicated one for really bad tarmac and another for messing around off road on loose surfaces. One of the original hacks that I used off road, is getting chucked in the back of my van so it can be used at work.
Obviously if I was one of these people who have to buy shiny new bikes, I'd end up with a shed load of cash tied up and it would be uneconomic to have several dedicated bikes, but when you get them for £20 or less and never spend more than £50 on getting them sorted, you can have one for every type of use you put them to.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2018)

Sadly this isn't mine, but I thought I would show you this model I spotted at Sammy Miller's Motorcycle Museum in New Milton yesterday. It is a lot different to the Raleigh Runabouts that I can remember seeing in the 60's/70's.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Sep 2018)

Fitted a Cateye 'puter to the Gemini 18 today, as I wanted to log the mileage it does and see how well it goes compared to my Pioneer and Highlander MTB. Road tests today shows that it's actually the fastest of the trio on a straight road and makes marginally better overall time than the Pioneer, which is slightly odd as it has identical gearing and identical Schwalbe tyres inflated to the same pressures - and the riding position is even slightly more upright due to the type of bars fitted. Being Reynolds 531 not 501 like the other two old Raleighs, it is just a little bit lighter, but the difference still cannot be as much as a pound. It went very nicely, and was good for a steady 19 mph on one clear flat section of road, I was pleasantly surprised considering it's got flat bars and isn't exactly "aero"!.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Sep 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> This photo has so far been in Fixed and Titanium threads, so it may as well be here too!
> 
> View attachment 112646


Nice, but if you don't need to carry a lot of stuff I think I'd maybe change the rack to something like a tubus fly.


----------



## BSAMase (10 Sep 2018)




----------



## Captainwull (17 Sep 2018)

45 years ago I saved my paper round money for a whole year to buy one of these. It got nicked a few weeks later and I never saw it again. Spied this one on eBay, fitted some new original parts and had it resprayed a couple of years ago.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Jan 2019)

If you just want to see eye candy Raleigh bikes, look away now! This one is not for you.... 
I've been threatening for months to upgrade my pub/utility transport from 26" MTB to something a little faster and easier-rolling - but something still not worth a thief nicking, and, because I'm old-fashioned it must be lugged steel and British-made. I already have a Pioneer, but a nice 501 framed one I've posted up previously, so a not-so-nice one would seem to fit the bill this time round......
So I picked up a couple of large cannibalised frames plus a too-small donor in a job lot and set to work. The frame I chose to use was a properly battered early 23 1/2" 18-23 Hi-tensile that would have looked just like this back in 1991:--





Not being a huge fan of early 90's multi-colour Raleigh paint jobs, I lashed a couple of coats of red enamel brushing paint over it, regreased it's bearings, then built it up using the 700c steel wheels, Chinese tyres, canti brakes and gears from the small donor. For simplicity, I'm running it as a six-speed, so I fitted a smaller front triple from a scrap BSO with a 42T large chainring and resized the chain length for that. Wellgo resin MTB pedals came courtesy of another scrapper, as did the front Halfords mudguard. The SKS on the rear came off one of the donor Pioneers but the front one was missing. Saddle & seatpost came off an old MTB wreck I found dumped not that far from Harrods!. Bar & stem are original to the 1991 frame.







Looks a right mongrel, because it truly is, but it's a real Nottingham Raleigh underneath and it rides just how it should - comfortable and predictable. Those very early frames have a BB an inch higher than the later ones, and the standover clearance doesn't give much room for dismounting mishaps! As a means of worry-free utility transport for taking to those dodgy places where a nice one will get stolen or smashed up, it does the job nicely.


----------



## Alwaysbroken (2 Jan 2019)

1980’s Raleigh Chiltern

Frame is in excellent original condition, the heavy chrome plated 26”wheels have been replaced with 700c aluminium rims & stainless spokes on nexus dynamo front hub & nexus 7 speed rear with upside down grip shift to keep bars clutter free.
Original pressed steel clippers replaced.
Schwalbe Delta Cruiser 1.1/2 wide.

Rat traps & champagne cork bar ends next on the list & maybe work on losing some cabling. 50/50 on the chain guard?
May fit a bright chain & chrome or black rack?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2019)

Alwaysbroken said:


> 1980’s Raleigh Chiltern.
> 
> Ongoing project of mine to see how interesting I can make the most generic Raleigh budget bike, for as little money as possible.
> 
> ...


Nice, have a look at the Ergotec 'Toulouse' bars,


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jan 2019)

What size tyres are they? I run 35mm/ 1 3/8" on all my flat bar 700c and 26" roadster wheels.You're definitely pushing your luck with the clearance. You'd better hope your wheels don't go out of true or you'll be in real trouble!


----------



## Alwaysbroken (18 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> What size tyres are they? I run 35mm/ 1 3/8" on all my flat bar 700c and 26" roadster wheels.You're definitely pushing your luck with the clearance. You'd better hope your wheels don't go out of true or you'll be in real trouble!



What could possibly go wrong? 

I’ve fortunately got a few other bikes, this will be a summer ride along ex rail cycle track to the pub, I’ll be on an old Defy or Trance for anything else.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jan 2019)

Surprised they're only 35's, they looked bigger than that. I run black reflex (not pimp ones like you ) Delta Cruiser+ 35's on my Raleigh hybrids and there's loads of clearance. I'd be interested to know how the puncture resistance of your non-plus version of the tyre compares to the plus. I got a whole year out of mine without The Fairy visiting, and some of that was gravel & canal towpaths.


----------



## Alwaysbroken (18 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Surprised they're only 35's, they looked bigger than that. I run black reflex (not pimp ones like you ) Delta Cruiser+ 35's on my Raleigh hybrids and there's loads of clearance. I'd be interested to know how the puncture resistance of your non-plus version of the tyre compares to the plus. I got a whole year out of mine without The Fairy visiting, and some of that was gravel & canal towpaths.



Thanks for that! You got me thinking, just dig out an ancient pair of Shimano RX100 callipers from the bottom of my spares bin, high and wide arch, I now have clearance


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Mar 2019)

Picked up a cheap Pioneer, the original aim being to pass it on to a friend of mine who wanted a better commuting/pub bike to replace a full-sus BSO he's riding. Only trouble is, on collecting, it turned out to be an immaculate, totally original one-owner Jaguar 18, and my mate is a nightmare who doesn't look after bikes - having wrecked his last hybrid in a beer-involved late-night incident. Reluctant to supply him with a really nice Raleigh to bash & trash, I had a lightbulb moment; I built him a much less nice Pioneer instead using a 18-23 steel frame and other parts from my salvaged spares pile - and decided to keep the really nice one for myself!..







It's a 1997 Model, Nottingham-built, but welded 4130 cro-moly not lugged 501 as on my Pioneer Trail. Really good to ride, the geometry appears more relaxed at the head tube than the lugged version and it feels like a Tourer. I can appreciate why @Rickshaw Phil regards his one so highly, Once set up properly, you could ride one of these all day long without crippling yourself. It's also completely changed my views on gripshift gears, which I used to loathe having previously experienced BSO ones. These, however, are a real pleasure to use and give precise effortless changes once the indexing is correctly adjusted.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Picked up a cheap Pioneer, the original aim being to pass it on to a friend of mine who wanted a better commuting/pub bike to replace a full-sus BSO he's riding. Only trouble is, on collecting, it turned out to be an immaculate, totally original one-owner Jaguar 18, and my mate is a nightmare who doesn't look after bikes - having wrecked his last hybrid in a beer-involved late-night incident. Reluctant to supply him with a really nice Raleigh to bash & trash, I had a lightbulb moment; I built him a much less nice Pioneer instead using a 18-23 steel frame and other parts from my salvaged spares pile - and decided to keep the really nice one for myself!..
> 
> View attachment 457724
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it. When stuff starts to wear out you'll find it's also eminently upgradable. In standard form it'll take a 7 speed block without any issues and the rear dropout spacing is 132.5mm so a 135mm cassette type hub will slot in with a slight bit of finger pressure. A very versatile bike.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Mar 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm glad you like it. also eminently upgradable. In standard form it'll take a 7 speed block without any issues



Even if it had been a beater, it would have been well worth a Pony of anyone's money. Given it's the top of the range Pioneer and virtually as new apart from shabby tyres it's a hell of a lot of bike for very little dosh. I've yet to even find any noticeable blemishes on the paint! (I can't see the Frame Number either, it's not on the BB, but that's another matter).
If the tyres ARE original, being the same type you PM'd me were on yours, I reckon it can't have more than about 1,000 miles on it - so average 1 mile a week or less over 22 years!. My 501 Pioneer Trail is also nice (I still prefer the lugged frames), but it's got signs of having been much more used, this one is barely run in. It just doesn't have any of the scuff marks that bikes acquire from being parked leaning against things, and hasn't got a propstand so must have been leaned.
.
TBH, I really don't see much benefit to going beyond 6-speeds on the back; having grown up riding 14-28 5-speeds I regard them as a bit gappy between 4th and 5th, so a 6-speed with a ratio difference of only two teeth is a luxury in comparison that makes the higher gears much more user-friendly. One oddity though is the freewheel on this one is a close-ratio 14-24, which is very strange choice for a hybrid type bike! I can't believe it's ever done enough miles to wear out a freewheel, and I can't see some old boy wanting to fit closer-ratio "racing" gears to a flat-bar bike either! Presumably it was fitted by Raleigh from new......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Even if it had been a beater, it would have been well worth a Pony of anyone's money. Given it's the top of the range Pioneer and virtually as new apart from shabby tyres it's a hell of a lot of bike for very little dosh. I've yet to even find any noticeable blemishes on the paint! (I can't see the Frame Number either, it's not on the BB, but that's another matter).
> If the tyres ARE original, being the same type you PM'd me were on yours, I reckon it can't have more than about 1,000 miles on it - so average 1 mile a week or less over 22 years!. My 501 Pioneer Trail is also nice (I still prefer the lugged frames), but it's got signs of having been much more used, this one is barely run in. It just doesn't have any of the scuff marks that bikes acquire from being parked leaning against things, and hasn't got a propstand so must have been leaned.
> .
> TBH, I really don't see much benefit to going beyond 6-speeds on the back; having grown up riding 14-28 5-speeds I regard them as a bit gappy between 4th and 5th, so a 6-speed with a ratio difference of only two teeth is a luxury in comparison that makes the higher gears much more user-friendly. One oddity though is the freewheel on this one is a close-ratio 14-24, which is very strange choice for a hybrid type bike! I can't believe it's ever done enough miles to wear out a freewheel, and I can't see some old boy wanting to fit closer-ratio "racing" gears to a flat-bar bike either! Presumably it was fitted by Raleigh from new......


Yes, that 14-24 is the same freewheel that mine had from new. Seems a bit of an odd choice by Raleigh but gives a fairly nice spread of gears provided you don't want to tackle anything really steep. In my case though I have the Shropshire Hills close by which made me want something better for climbing.

On mine the frame number is on the underside of the bottom bracket. Not sure why it would be missing on yours.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Mar 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, that 14-24 is the same freewheel that mine had from new. Seems a bit of an odd choice by Raleigh but gives a fairly nice spread of gears provided you don't want to tackle anything really steep. In my case though I have the Shropshire Hills close by which made me want something better for climbing.
> 
> On mine the frame number is on the underside of the bottom bracket. Not sure why it would be missing on yours.



Thanks, Phil. Useful to get first-hand info from someone with a bike from new as you know it has not been messed with by a previous owner. Maybe Raleigh had a stock of road bike 14-24's they needed to use up and figured (probably correctly) that the typical Jaguar 18 buyer wasn't a hardcore hill-climbing cyclist?.
When you look at the overall "package"; very traditional Raleigh decals, nice but understated paint, mudguards, rack, good saddle, big-volume tyres, easy-change gears etc - I get the impression this model was aimed at a rider of conservative taste, who might otherwise use a 3-speed roadster but wanted a better choice of gearing and had the means and willingness to spend a little extra cash for that versatility. Not cheap at just under £500 in today's money, but I'd buy one if they were still made today and there wasn't a bargain secondhand market.

Is your frame number fully obscured by the BB gear cable guides? I couldn't see anything staring me in the face when I inverted the bike and wiped the whole frame down with a white spirit rag to clean it the other day. Normally at least part of a Raleigh frame number is visible on the BB even with the guides fitted in position.


----------



## mcshroom (17 Mar 2019)

Have a check on the back of the seat tube about a 1/4 of the way from the top. That's where my two mid-80s Criteriums were marked, though the marking is pretty faint


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2019)

No, my frame number isn't obscured by the cable guide. Perhaps hidden somewhere else on the bike or it managed to miss that part of the process somehow?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Thanks, Phil. Useful to get first-hand info from someone with a bike from new as you know it has not been messed with by a previous owner. Maybe Raleigh had a stock of road bike 14-24's they needed to use up and figured (probably correctly) that the typical Jaguar 18 buyer wasn't a hardcore hill-climbing cyclist?.
> When you look at the overall "package"; very traditional Raleigh decals, nice but understated paint, mudguards, rack, good saddle, big-volume tyres, easy-change gears etc - I get the impression this model was aimed at a rider of conservative taste, who might otherwise use a 3-speed roadster but wanted a better choice of gearing and had the means and willingness to spend a little extra cash for that versatility. Not cheap at just under £500 in today's money, but I'd buy one if they were still made today and there wasn't a bargain secondhand market.
> 
> Is your frame number fully obscured by the BB gear cable guides? I couldn't see anything staring me in the face when I inverted the bike and wiped the whole frame down with a white spirit rag to clean it the other day. Normally at least part of a Raleigh frame number is visible on the BB even with the guides fitted in position.


Maybe Raleigh thought that with a triple on the front a 24 was big enough on the back, as you say earlier a 14-28 can be a bit 'gappy' with a 5 or even a 6


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Mar 2019)

mcshroom said:


> Have a check on the back of the seat tube about a 1/4 of the way from the top. That's where my two mid-80s Criteriums were marked, though the marking is pretty faint





Rickshaw Phil said:


> No, my frame number isn't obscured by the cable guide. Perhaps hidden somewhere else on the bike or it managed to miss that part of the process somehow?



I've upended it again and had another look, still no obvious numbers in either place! Very strange. Must be a fake one! 



raleighnut said:


> Maybe Raleigh thought that with a triple on the front a 24 was big enough on the back, as you say earlier a 14-28 can be a bit 'gappy' with a 5 or even a 6



You could ride it up the side of a house in 28/24 bottom gear. It got me up a really steep subway ramp in 28/20 the other day with no dramas without breaking a sweat. It's only at the extremes most riders are going to use their bottom bottom gear; a heavily-loaded bike combined with a fearsome gradient and maybe a headwind thrown in. I'd say your typical Jaguar 18 buyer probably did nothing more demanding than a few miles of relatively easy lightly-laden gravel/bridleway exploring.


----------



## further (17 Mar 2019)

Here is my latest Raleigh



a Granada in nice condition.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Mar 2019)

That's really nice, although it looks a rather large size from the head tube! Shame they aren't still making the stuff we like on here. When you think about it, up until the end of the 1990's we were really spoilt for choice when it came to nice quality and attractive British-made steel bikes. Now if you like your quality traditional-looking steel, you've either got to go custom and pay big bucks or buy used and keep the old stuff going.


----------



## further (17 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's really nice, although it looks a rather large size from the head tube!


60cm seat tube fits me well.I try to keep the old stuff going.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Mar 2019)

further said:


> 60cm seat tube fits me well.I try to keep the old stuff going.



23 1/2" in old money then - my own ideal size. Looked at least 24" to me. Maybe the TT is a tad shorter than on my 23 1/2" frames, making the had tube a bit longer? Or it's got a high BB ground clearance? 
I think a lot of old steel is being preserved, maybe that's why the secondhand market is low. Lots of vintage steel, not so many vintage riders buying.. Most of the stuff I find abandoned or dumped in skips is of the more modern mass-produced aluminium hybrid or BSO MTB variety.


----------



## ren531 (23 Mar 2019)

My Raleigh Lenton 1952


----------



## ren531 (23 Mar 2019)

My Raleigh Randonneur 1997


----------



## wheresthetorch (22 Apr 2019)

Raleigh Equipe in front of Arundel Castle.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 May 2019)

ren531 said:


> My Raleigh Randonneur 1997
> View attachment 458882



That looks like it would just Keep on trucking, lovely


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Oct 2019)

My latest secondhand bargain, a slightly scruffy but mechanically low mileage 1985 Raleigh Royal tourer. Mudguards and rack had both seen better days, so were removed as I don't intend to use it for touring anyway. Pictured earlier today. Even the drizzle didn't spoil my enjoyment, and I had a nice little pootle of about 12 miles.
I've been pleasantly surprised by how easy-rolling it is on 1980's Michelin tyres, and compared to my flat bar bikes, it will ride 1 gear ratio higher and give more speed for the same amount of perceived effort. 
The difference is really quite noticeable, especially against a MTB.











The bar tape is a lash up using insulating tape, as the proper stuff i ordered hasn't turned up yet.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2019)

Ok john, come clean, how much did you get it for? Ebay or gumtree?
Any rust?
What are the brakes like?


----------



## Baldy (12 Oct 2019)

Brought in Lathams cycles of Leicester closing down sale around 1988-89 for about £100.





Still going strong.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Ok john, come clean, how much did you get it for? Ebay or gumtree? Any rust? What are the brakes like?



The Royal came off eBay and now owes me the princely sum of £33, including the bar tape I've got on order.
There's a couple of very small rust spots on the frame tubes, plus the headset chrome is quite shabby although it turns smoothly. The chromed steel pannier rack also had quite a bit of surface rust, but that either isn't going to get used at all, or will only get used on a hack bike where the appearance doesn't matter. Mechanically there is very little wear, and the tyres are factory-spec so I suspect it has not actually been used that much, but has spent a good few years stored in a damp shed or garage. Not out in the open though, because the chain wasn't fused into a solid rusty lump.
The brakes work adequately well, for the sort of riding I'm going to be doing on it. The front wasn't great when the wheel was way out of true, but is now much better. They aren't going to put you over the bars, but they stop OK, and that includes braking in wet conditions. I haven't touched them apart from spraying some lube into the mech pivots and cable housings. The brake blocks are what were on the bike when I got it, and most likely the original factory fitments.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2019)

I got this bog standard Twenty on Monday, not sure what I’m going to do with it yet.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I got this bog standard Twenty on Monday, not sure what I’m going to do with it yet.



Tinker with it, ride it, and compare it back-to-back with the Dawes Kingpin? 
You don't need an excuse to own another Raleigh, but if you did, running a comparison would be a good one.


----------



## Deafie (29 Nov 2019)

Just added this to the herd, hub says November 88. I doubt if it's done 200 miles, the tyres looked unused but were badly cracked with age. I just added rear light, rack, tyres, seat post and cheap Brooks copy saddle.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Nov 2019)

I got given this Scorpio on Sunday, looked like this when I got, it’s in a bit of a state.





Currently looks like this.





it’s gonna take a while.


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2019)

Baldy said:


> Brought in Lathams cycles of Leicester closing down sale around 1988-89 for about £100.
> 
> 
> View attachment 488749
> ...



Cracking bike, I love a Team Banana


----------



## Deafie (30 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I got given this Scorpio on Sunday, looked like this when I got, it’s in a bit of a state.
> View attachment 494746
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, how many bikes do you have?


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Nov 2019)

Deafie said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how many bikes do you have?


Compared to some folks on CC not many, but currently six.


----------



## Deafie (30 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Compared to some folks on CC not many, but currently six.


That's not so bad, I had six but gave two away, I'm back up to five at the mo'. They are so hard to resist


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Dec 2019)

Deafie said:


> They are so hard to resist



If, like me, you grew up riding them, you get an appreciation for what well made and dependable machines they were - even the more low-end, budget-oriented models. I have one for every day of the week, but not a Raleigh 3-speed though, so if the right one turns up at the right price in the right location, I won't be resisting. 
Might get rid of one to make room, but it won't be a Raleigh, probably the Apollo.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If, like me, you grew up riding them, you get an appreciation for what well made and dependable machines they were - even the more low-end, budget-oriented models. I have one for every day of the week, but not a Raleigh 3-speed though, so if the right one turns up at the right price in the right location, I won't be resisting.
> Might get rid of one to make room, but it won't be a Raleigh, probably the Apollo.


Yep took me years to get round to fixing up my 3 speed but breaking my leg whilst the bike was in bits didn't help. I might have posted it in here before but here is mine.







It had sat outside for many years before I acquired it so the original Steel 26" rims were fubared so I had the rear hub laced to an Aluminium 700c rim with a matching one built onto a Shimano 'dynohub' I had in the shed, this meant I could get rid of the horrible bent Steel brake calipers and replace them with some Ally Wiennman ones I had. Flatter Aluminium Ergotec 'Toulouse' handlebars were fitted along with a Stronglight crankset with caged bearing BB instead of the cottered Steel original and a B67s finished it off nicely.


----------



## Gunk (5 Jan 2020)




----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

The Raleigh Scorpio now known as The Raleigh JGG. ( Jolly Green Giant)


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Mar 2020)

Another one of Nottingham's finest joins the vintage steel fleet at Skipdiver Towers, after some more financial extravagance on my part.... I believe it to be a Dawn Tourist (unless any Raleigh expert knows otherwise), due to the combination of 26" wheels, rod brakes, dynohub and DBU (now removed). It has a late '73 dated SA 3-speed hub but a NA4xxxxxx frame number, indicating it was made early in 1974, despite looking more like something from 1954!. 









Need to sort out a pump & saddlebag for it now, as it looks naked without.


----------



## Gunk (12 Mar 2020)

Just bought this for Mrs Gunk, it needs some love, but as it’s been stored in a dry garage it’s in good condition. I’ll get away with new tyres, brake cables and a deep clean.

Not bad for £30 though 😮


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Just bought this for Mrs Gunk, it needs some love, but as it’s been stored in a dry garage it’s in good condition. I’ll get away with new tyres, brake cables and a deep clean.
> 
> Not bad for £30 though 😮
> 
> ...


Having read your other posts you and I know dang well you ain’t going to get away with just spending thirty quid on that.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Just bought this for Mrs Gunk, it needs some love, but as it’s been stored in a dry garage it’s in good condition. I’ll get away with new tyres, brake cables and a deep clean.
> 
> Not bad for £30 though 😮
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Mar 2020)

I suspect that one is rather more modern than it's appearance would suggest. Could it be a Netherlands market machine? I'm not convinced it came out of Nottingham.


----------



## Gunk (12 Mar 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I suspect that one is rather more modern than it's appearance would suggest. Could it be a Netherlands market machine? I'm not convinced it came out of Nottingham.



It’s about 10 years old.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> It’s about 10 years old.



Definitely not assembled at Nottingham then, because frame fabrication ceased at the end of 1999 and final assembly in 2002. Style very reminiscent of Raleighs built for Dutch market, minus the hub gears. Can't go wrong for thirty Queens no matter what!


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2020)

It’s a nice bike, steel frame, nice styling and Mrs G likes the colour 🙄


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Mar 2020)

All good then. Probably won't even need much doing to it then if it's only 10 years old or so. My 1985 Royal Tourer is almost certainly still on it's original cables & Michelin tyres! I've only changed one inner tube and nothing else.


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2020)

I’ve already bought some correct tan wall Raleigh tyres £15 👍 brakes need some work as all old V brakes do, A good clean, degrease and service, that’s about it.

I’ve got a few minor jobs left on my Brompton project and then I’ll move on to the Raleigh


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve already bought some correct tan wall Raleigh tyres £15 👍 brakes need some work as all old V brakes do, A good clean, degrease and service, that’s about it.
> 
> I’ve got a few minor jobs left on my Brompton project and then I’ll move on to the Raleigh


Gunk, allow me to introduce you to Slippery Slope.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Mar 2020)

I seem to manage to avoid the slippery slope of project expense. I'm extremely strict with myself when I budget for a purchase and fix up of some old steel machinery. It's bike, sale price tyres, tubes, and cables at the most. If I need stuff like a saddle or pedal, I get one out of my donor parts pile. None of mine are show queens though, nor would I want them to be, TBH. Tidy-ish is nice to have, but not so immaculate I am frightened to use the things.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2020)

This is my Raleigh Record Ace that I have built up from a frame using spare parts and bits robbed from my other bikes.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Apr 2020)

I've already clocked up about a hundred miles on these two during the course of this week, and will probably easily exceed 120 by the end of the Bank Holiday. A surprising number of those miles have been on the rod braked 3-speed!

Pioneer Trail, now on proper roadster bars not the MTB style ones Raleigh built it with. It makes a huge improvement to comfort on longer rides.










I've been getting the Dawn Tourist out more lately, as the sprung saddle is great on bumpy tracks, especially if I've already ridden 25 or 30 miles on the Pioneer that day!
It's got two working brakes now rather than just one!




Rear view showing a Lidl cycling specials "crivit" bar bag being used as a saddlebag. I carry my water bottle and bits & bobs in it. Does the job, not too out of place looks wise - and didn't cost more than the bike, which a Carradice would!




The worst thing about having several old Raleighs, what with my hybrids, roadster, tourer, and MTB's - is choosing which one to ride......


----------



## teaboy (12 Apr 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've already clocked up about a hundred miles on these two during the course of this week, and will probably easily exceed 120 by the end of the Bank Holiday. A surprising number of those miles have been on the rod braked 3-speed!
> 
> Pioneer Trail, now on proper roadster bars not the MTB style ones Raleigh built it with. It makes a huge improvement to comfort on longer rides.
> View attachment 514531
> ...


----------



## teaboy (12 Apr 2020)

what model tourer do have?


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Apr 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Whatever happened to large flange hubs? Back then they were as necessary as those flares and wide belts.


There was a theory that they made the wheel stiffer, not that flexy wheels are a problem waiting to be solved.

They still have a place on track bikes, where (assuming you're running a track-sized sprocket) you can swap out a broken spoke without removing the sprocket. But modern spokes rarely break.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've already clocked up about a hundred miles on these two during the course of this week, and will probably easily exceed 120 by the end of the Bank Holiday. A surprising number of those miles have been on the rod braked 3-speed!
> 
> Pioneer Trail, now on proper roadster bars not the MTB style ones Raleigh built it with. It makes a huge improvement to comfort on longer rides.
> View attachment 514531
> ...


Ah but what you need to realise is that a Carradice will probably outlast you.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Apr 2020)

teaboy said:


> what model tourer do have?



Raleigh Royal, 1985. Acquired last year, have posted it on here before.. Don't use it for touring, just fair weather leisure rides, so I run minus mudguards and rack which keeps the weight under 26lbs. It's the best riding frame I own, comfort-wise - even on 1 1/8" tyres. Just seems to glide over everything, without transmitting much vibration to me. 



.


raleighnut said:


> Ah but what you need to realise is that a Carradice will probably outlast you.



No argument from me on that score, I know Carradice is quality gear. My steel frames will probably outlast me too, unlike throwaway plastic ones. If I was a serious tourist, I'd probably use Carradice, but I'm only a casual rider and I travel pretty light.


----------



## Gunk (2 Jun 2020)

Raleigh Royal 1982









R


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Jun 2020)

I'm really impressed with that, it's turned out smart and the tanwall tyres do add the finishing touch.
How good/bad was the chrome on the rear carrier when you started refurbing? Mine has a few bits of surface rust on the chrome that spoils the appearance. I've taken it off anyway as I don't use my Royal as a workhorse, but if I can make it more presentable I might transfer it to another bike


----------



## Gunk (3 Jun 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm really impressed with that, it's turned out smart and the tanwall tyres do add the finishing touch.
> How good/bad was the chrome on the rear carrier when you started refurbing? Mine has a few bits of surface rust on the chrome that spoils the appearance. I've taken it off anyway as I don't use my Royal as a workhorse, but if I can make it more presentable I might transfer it to another bike



Chrome was pretty bad and I thought it wouldn’t come up, I used a wire brush attachment on the end of a small drill, then Autosol and wire wool.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jun 2020)

Here is a better photo of it now almost finished (just the front brake to assemble)


----------



## Petalpower (4 Jun 2020)

Here's my trusty steed...





Recently bought as my first bike in many, many years and I'm loving being back in the saddle. I get the impression Raleigh isn't as trendy as some of the other brands on the market but I'm happy to be seen with mine . Never been much of a trend setter anyway 
Raleigh RXW Elite


----------



## Chris S (4 Jun 2020)

A 1990 Chiltern. Just about everything on it has been replaced apart from the handlebars, chainset and frameset. Most of the rest came from Apollo and Ammaco donor bikes. The parts were much better quality than what the Nottingham factory was producing towards the end.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Jun 2020)

Petalpower said:


> Here's my trusty steed...
> View attachment 527413
> 
> 
> ...



looks fine to me, if you dont mind, where did you get it?


----------



## Oldfentiger (4 Jun 2020)

Petalpower said:


> Here's my trusty steed...
> View attachment 527413
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve owned an RX Comp for around 3 years - looks to be similar spec to yours. It’s been a great bike. I have a spare wheelset fitted with road tyres, rack and mudguard. It’s the most versatile bike I own.


----------



## Landsurfer (4 Jun 2020)

My combo of old and new ..... love it .....

Veteran TT bike for a veteran rider.


----------



## Petalpower (4 Jun 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> looks fine to me, if you dont mind, where did you get it?



Thanks. I bought it second hand. I think it's a discontinued bike now as it doesn't seem to be available in any of the usual online outlets


----------



## Petalpower (4 Jun 2020)

Oldfentiger said:


> I’ve owned an RX Comp for around 3 years - looks to be similar spec to yours. It’s been a great bike. I have a spare wheelset fitted with road tyres, rack and mudguard. It’s the most versatile bike I own.



I think it's fantastic  I'm not an expert but there's nothing I can find to fault with it. I thought about putting road tyres on as it's mostly road's I'll be travelling on but I like your idea of a spare set of wheels. Would make changing back to knobblies easier if I should ever go off road at anytime. What wheels do you have as a spare set, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Oldfentiger (4 Jun 2020)

Petalpower said:


> I think it's fantastic  I'm not an expert but there's nothing I can find to fault with it. I thought about putting road tyres on as it's mostly road's I'll be travelling on but I like your idea of a spare set of wheels. Would make changing back to knobblies easier if I should ever go off road at anytime. What wheels do you have as a spare set, if you don't mind me asking?


My RX Comp has disc brakes, so obviously I bought spare disc wheels. Fulcrum Racing Sport DB - nowt special tbh, but I got a deal on them


----------



## Hicky (6 Jun 2020)

No2 sons find , a before and after makeover picture and her indoors with her “tootle,tootle” bike as she calls it 😆along with basket and traditional bell.


----------



## MntnMan62 (7 Jun 2020)

Raleighs are beautiful bikes. I used to have one when I was a kid back in the mid 1970s. It was a Raleigh Record. Not the Record Ace. Just the Record. I thought I'd see one here but no one seems to have one. It was a ten speed, gray and I rode it literally everywhere. Then one day it got stolen and I never saw it again. Oddly enough I can't seem to find pictures of the bike I had anywhere on the internet either. I'm beginning to think I imagined the whole thing. If that's true, then I have much bigger problems than I thought.


----------



## Gunk (7 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Raleighs are beautiful bikes. I used to have one when I was a kid back in the mid 1970s. It was a Raleigh Record. Not the Record Ace. Just the Record. I thought I'd see one here but no one seems to have one. It was a ten speed, gray and I rode it literally everywhere. Then one day it got stolen and I never saw it again. Oddly enough I can't seem to find pictures of the bike I had anywhere on the internet either. I'm beginning to think I imagined the whole thing. If that's true, then I have much bigger problems than I thought.



I'm sure the Record was painted in the Team Raleigh red and black colour scheme


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Raleighs are beautiful bikes. I used to have one when I was a kid back in the mid 1970s. It was a Raleigh Record. Not the Record Ace. Just the Record. I thought I'd see one here but no one seems to have one. It was a ten speed, gray and I rode it literally everywhere. Then one day it got stolen and I never saw it again. Oddly enough I can't seem to find pictures of the bike I had anywhere on the internet either. I'm beginning to think I imagined the whole thing. If that's true, then I have much bigger problems than I thought.


The 'grey one' could be an Equipe, similar spec to the Record.


----------



## MntnMan62 (7 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I'm sure the Record was painted in the Team Raleigh red and black colour scheme



No. Mine was painted mostly gray with some black and red accents.


----------



## MntnMan62 (7 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The 'grey one' could be an Equipe, similar spec to the Record.
> 
> View attachment 528124



Nope. Mine was definitely a Record. I had it for several years so I know what I had.


----------



## Gunk (12 Jul 2020)

I decided that my current road bike a BMC Team Machine was just bit too modern for my tastes, so I collected this early this morning.






It's a 2013 Raleigh Ti Team Replica

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bikes/road-bikes/raleigh-ti-team-replica-review/

They've been on my radar for a while now as being of a certain age, I was mad on them back in 1980 when I was 15, the problem now is that they're either fake, dressed up, or very overpriced.

These were £2000 new, only 125 were made and they seem to pop on Ebay as unused bikes for around £1500, this was less than half that, but although it's in very nice condition, it was filthy and had some battle scars. I've managed to touch most of the chips and scratches in with VW Mars Red which is a close match.













As it's not a box fresh minter, I'm going to just enjoy it, it won't be a Sunday best bike, I fully intend to properly use it. I've already swapped the Brooks for my lovely titanium Selle Italia SLR and the next job is to change the bar tape for black Cinelli cork wrap which is my favoured tape.








I have quite a bit of Campag stashed away so I might upgrade the crankset and mechs for Record, but essentially the bike has a really nice spec and rides beautifully, so I may just leave it as it is. The star of the show is the wheelset, Record hubs laced onto Mavic Open Pro rims, they really are a thing of beauty.

Hope you like it, I know some can be a bit sniffy about these newer replicas, personally I just love it, it really is the best of both worlds!


----------



## Gunk (12 Jul 2020)

Just back from a quick 5 mile test ride, front mech threw the chain off and there steering is not straight (all now fixed) but what a lovely bike, I can't wait to do a proper ride, it's just so smooth!


----------



## MntnMan62 (12 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I decided that my current road bike a BMC Team Machine was just bit too modern for my tastes, so I collected this early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 535526
> 
> ...



Nice looking bike!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> it's just so smooth!



How does the ride quality of that frame compare to a Raleigh Royal in 531? I appreciate the Team Raleigh bike will probably have quicker handling, but is the comfort comparable? 
I've come to regard my Royal 531 frame as the benchmark standard against which I compare the comfort of everything else I ride.


----------



## Gunk (12 Jul 2020)

It feels very similar, just a more aggressive riding position and far better groupset.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I decided that my current road bike a BMC Team Machine was just bit too modern for my tastes, so I collected this early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 535526
> 
> ...


Very nice  Too small for me though


----------



## Gunk (13 Jul 2020)

Black bar tape fitted now, so it’s all now finished to my preferences and taste. I’ve just got a couple of small jobs to do to it, I’m really pleased with it, I hope to find some time this afternoon to get out on a longer ride.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Very nice  Too small for me though



It is small it's only a 51cms frame, I'm 5'7" so perfect for me as I prefer a smaller, more compact bike.


----------



## Handymann (16 Jul 2020)




----------



## Handymann (16 Jul 2020)

One Raleigh Maverick. Bit hefty but irons out the potholes.


----------



## philtalksbx (17 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I decided that my current road bike a BMC Team Machine was just bit too modern for my tastes, so I collected this early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 535526
> 
> ...



Very nice, and I'm with you on the balance of a bike to ride for its own sake. Hope to see you on it around Oxford sometime - I might even have got my RRA built by then.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Jun 2021)

Here's a little teaser of the latest piece of quality Nottingham machinery to join the fleet at Skipdiver Towers.....I'll have to forego a pint of 'spoons finest real ale with my curry to balance my household budget now, but I think it was worth it.











As you can see, it's one of those funny small wheel shopper jobs. It has the rear rack but no front basket. The frame number starts with NS4, but the rear wheel has been replaced so no SA hub dating available. Haven't managed to ride it because the rear inner tube is completely f***ed and won't hold any air at all, front seems fine. It's been modernised with ISO 406 alloy rims and is running 20" x 1.95" tyres.
I know there's a few Twenty family owners on here, so am I looking at a 1974 bike or a 1984 bike? My gut feeling says 1974, because they were big sellers in the 1970's, much less so in the '80's.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jun 2021)

My do anything, go anywhere machine.


----------



## FrankCrank (3 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Here's a little teaser of the latest piece of quality Nottingham machinery to join the fleet at Skipdiver Towers.....I'll have to forego a pint of 'spoons finest real ale with my curry to balance my household budget now, but I think it was worth it.
> View attachment 591960
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Skippy - always said these were only worth a round of drinks, got yourself a bargain there.

Should be a number on the top rear of the seat tube, and this will help determine the manufacture date




Good that it has alloy rims - better braking and saves weight. Any plans for it?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Jun 2021)

Thanks for that @FrankCrank , I knew I'd seen that page before somewhere. The frame number is in the normal place and looks like it dates to December 1974, as I'd be surprised if they lasted to the end of '84. It's a Nottingham built example.
The alloys also mean it has been single-speeded - so if I want to restore it to SA gearing I'll have to rebuild the wheel. When I have a proper look over it, I'll do a spoke count and see if Ive got a AW hub in stock with the right number of spoke holes. If so, I'm going to find out if I'm any good at wheel building or not! .
Plans initially are dismantle it, regrease all the bearings, maybe give the frame a coat of clear lacquer, get rid of the girly saddle, put an airtight inner tube in and give it a try. With a basket strapped to the rack, I can see it being useful for local shopping trips or even going to the pub on. Doing the latter would probably result in me being on the recieving end of much piss-taking though!


----------



## FrankCrank (3 Jun 2021)

Wheel building is not to be feared, certainly not the black art that some make it out to be. I've built around a dozen or so now, and found the tutorial over on Atomic Zombie very useful. My R20 here is from '77, and another back there is an '82 I think. Here's a pic of the one over here




It's had the full modernisation treatment - BB conversion with alloy crankset, V-brakes, etc. A fun project for sure


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Here's a little teaser of the latest piece of quality Nottingham machinery to join the fleet at Skipdiver Towers.....I'll have to forego a pint of 'spoons finest real ale with my curry to balance my household budget now, but I think it was worth it.
> View attachment 591960
> 
> 
> ...


Headbadge says 74, by 84 they'd gone to a glued on one.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Jun 2021)

@FrankCrank how did you deal with the Raleigh BB issue? Is that a standard cotterless square taper axle housed in the original cup & cones? Was the axle width compatible enough for it to go straight on, or did it require metalworking?
I wouldn't be averse to doing something similar. After all R20's aren't rare bikes, so modifying one to make it more practical is no great crime. I can weld and bash metal, and I can always cannibalise scrappers for donor parts. Possibly a project is coming on...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Headbadge says 74, by 84 they'd gone to a glued on one.



That's really confirmation of what I was thinking @raleighnut, as my later Raleighs from the 80's and 90's don't have visible badge rivets. Looks like it could make a nice little bike and it was, literally, the price of a pint in 'spoons.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's really confirmation of what I was thinking @raleighnut, as my later Raleighs from the 80's and 90's don't have visible badge rivets. Looks like it could make a nice little bike and it was, literally, the price of a pint in 'spoons.


gotta ask - where did you get it for £2 or thereabouts?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> gotta ask - where did you get it for £2 or thereabouts?



It came from a certain internet site..... The vendor didn't appear to be a cyclist and they were just having a garage clear out and wanted rid of it. I suspect it could have ended up down the tip if it didn't sell. They also had a number of household items, all cheap to go.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's really confirmation of what I was thinking @raleighnut, as my later Raleighs from the 80's and 90's don't have visible badge rivets. Looks like it could make a nice little bike and it was, literally, the price of a pint in 'spoons.


Yep, regarding the crank I swapped my 'City' 3 speed to a cotterless crank by reusing the Raleigh threaded cups with new 'Weldtite' caged bearings and matched a square taper from the collection of good ones I had in the shed, the 'offset' for the crank is a bit of a lottery though I got pretty close but had to reverse the sprocket on the SA hub to get the chainline good (dished sprocket)

I also had the rims swapped from 26 x 1 3/8 chromed to 700c aluminium which meant changing the brake calipers from those bent bits of steel to some nice aluminium Weinmann ones.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It came from a certain internet site.....


Oo,very secret squirrel.


----------



## All uphill (3 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, regarding the crank I swapped my 'City' 3 speed to a cotterless crank by reusing the Raleigh threaded cups with new 'Weldtite' caged bearings and matched a square taper from the collection of good ones I had in the shed, the 'offset' for the crank is a bit of a lottery though I got pretty close but had to reverse the sprocket on the SA hub to get the chainline good (dished sprocket)
> 
> I also had the rims swapped from 26 x 1 3/8 chromed to 700c aluminium which meant changing the brake calipers from those bent bits of steel to some nice aluminium Weinmann ones.
> 
> ...


That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2021)

All uphill said:


> That is a thing of beauty!


Yep the Brooks finished it of nicely (purchased from @velovoice formerly of this parish)

I keep wondering about putting the chainguard back on but it's a bit dinged in places and slightly rusty.


----------



## FrankCrank (3 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> @FrankCrank how did you deal with the Raleigh BB issue? Is that a standard cotterless square taper axle housed in the original cup & cones? Was the axle width compatible enough for it to go straight on, or did it require metalworking?
> I wouldn't be averse to doing something similar. After all R20's aren't rare bikes, so modifying one to make it more practical is no great crime. I can weld and bash metal, and I can always cannibalise scrappers for donor parts. Possibly a project is coming on...


Here's a link to my R20 project over on AZ
https://atomiczombie.com/forum/threads/franks-raleigh-twenty-build.128/
As you say, they aren't rare bikes, so no need to fret about keeping them all original. I think the reason so many survive is because they were really quite unsafe to ride in original spec, just dumped and forgotten in the garage, the steel wheels and crude brakes being the main culprit. The wheel/brake issue is easy enough to remedy, and the link shows how I did the BB upgrade, which again is none too difficult if you're happy with an angle grinder, and a weld box to make some taps. Anyways - good luck with it, and keep us posted.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jun 2021)

My Raleigh Merlin shopper/ station bike. I found the frame With some parts still attached on a fly tip over 20 years ago. I think it’s around 1980 as it still had a Shimano positron rear mech when I found it .
I originally built it as a fixed wheel commuter , it now has beefier wheels and marathon + tyres, and I have flipped the rear wheel and running it freewheel. The reflective tape is courtesy of Mrs JK , she decided I needed to be more visible on my night time commute .
🤔 I may change my forum name to flytip diver Juan .


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I found the frame With some parts still attached on a fly tip over 20 years ago. I think it’s around 1980 as it still had a Shimano positron rear mech when I found it .
> I originally built it as a fixed wheel commuter , it now has beefier wheels and marathon + tyres, and I have flipped the rear wheel and running it freewheel. The reflective tape is courtesy of Mrs JK , she decided I needed to be more visible on my night time commute .
> 🤔 I may change my forum name to flytip diver Juan .



Christ almighty! That reflective tape is err, rather _distinctive._.. I can't see it being a prime target for bike thieves let's put it that way.
I also dive flytips not just skips. i've had 2 x Dunlop BSO MTB's for parts, a Ridgeback ali hybrid for parts, an Apollo CX10 hybrid for parts, and a 25" Raleigh 18-23 road frame with a few bits attached but no wheels. I kept the crankset, BB, headset, forks, and handlebars on the Raleigh. The main frame was properly battered so it got scrapped.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Christ almighty! That reflective tape is err, rather _distinctive._.. I can't see it being a prime target for bike thieves let's put it that way.


 I shall convey to Mrs JK your admiration for her handiwork.


----------



## Hover Fly (8 Jun 2021)

The_ Competition _(83 date code for 84 model year). Frame fitted with the parts I already had in the shed. Waiting for moon bunny to build the back wheel, then fit the chain, cables and new tyres.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jun 2021)

It's been a while since I last posted a pic of my Pioneer Jaguar in this thread. Since my last update it's gone to 27 speed and I converted to drop bars last summer. After racking up a few miles I realised I really needed a short 60mm stem which does make the steering feel very direct but doesn't take long to get used to and the reach is more comfortable with it. Current saddle is a Brooks B17N


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's been a while since I last posted a pic of my Pioneer Jaguar in this thread. Since my last update it's gone to 27 speed and I converted to drop bars last summer. After racking up a few miles I realised I really needed a short 60mm stem which does make the steering feel very direct but doesn't take long to get used to and the reach is more comfortable with it. Current saddle is a Brooks B17N
> 
> View attachment 593354


My B17n is my favourite Brooks saddle, although my old B5n runs it a close second.


----------



## Peugeotrider (12 Jun 2021)

Picked up this aerolite a few weeks back for a ton.
Bar the tyres which are crap,hate the colour and the width...a bike in very good shape.
Actually saw one same kitted out with the 1980 team ti decals that looked 👍 and thinking of the same for this one for that retro vibe.
I also have a 86 Peugeot tourmalet that I've owned 32 years and got a full ground up resto last year


----------



## Gunk (12 Jun 2021)

I fancy doing a modern day Banana tribute with one of those


----------



## Peugeotrider (13 Jun 2021)

2nd Raleigh in the household...
My daughter's 89 pursuit I picked up for a paltry 50 quid and this bike is like a time warp machine.
Paint,rims...all great.


----------



## Teamfixed (20 Jul 2021)

I Like mine a lot. From 1987. And the shifters are indexed!


----------



## Hover Fly (4 Aug 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> The_ Competition _(83 date code for 84 model year). Frame fitted with the parts I already had in the shed. Waiting for moon bunny to build the back wheel, then fit the chain, cables and new tyres.
> View attachment 592794


Finally as I like it, third chainwheel been on and off (too tight stay clearance) NOS Continental Supersport tyres, and a B17 so I can fit a saddlebag.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2022)

I bought this 1984 Raleigh Clubman recently. I gave it a good clean and a couple of test rides. I've done 18 miles on it so far . It rides well.


----------



## frazzled (16 Jul 2022)

Found this old photo from around 1979. I'm on the right, riding the yellow Raleigh Spider. Loved that bike - single speed and weighed nothing. Had it for a good six years and even sold it on.

My friend Robert is also on a Raleigh. Can't remember what it was called. It was some mini version of a Grifter.

Dad would have taken that photo. I know that because he was terrible at photography. Surprised our heads weren't cut off!


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jul 2022)

Looks like Robert has done some modifications, adjusting the bars and angling the brake levers to the heavens.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jul 2022)

BTW I’ve never had a Raleigh How weird is that.


----------



## All uphill (17 Jul 2022)

Ms AU's Raleigh Pioneer 501 from about 1995. Nice big tyres, not too heavy and carries lots.

Not bad for £10 a few years ago!


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jul 2022)

See a few Pioneers down here. Can be picked up quite cheap as buyers here prefer to have an aluminium frame.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> See a few Pioneers down here. Can be picked up quite cheap as buyers here prefer to have an aluminium frame.



One person's ignorance about an objects quality or usefullness is often the cause of bargain purchase opportunities.


----------



## Perfect Virgo (27 Jul 2022)

My daily ride for road, paths and trails. A 1988 Raleigh Quadra.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jul 2022)

Perfect Virgo said:


> My daily ride for road, paths and trails. A 1988 Raleigh Quadra.
> View attachment 654601



Very Nice


----------



## Chris S (28 Aug 2022)

I've just bought this redneck single-speed of ebay for £5. The freehub has a single sprocket held on to it by a jubilee clip! It actually rides quite nicely.


----------

